# Poo stuck on fur



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

Bella is fed on barking heads puppy and a few occasional treats a day, she keeps greeting poo stuck in her fur around her bottom. I have trimmed the hair there but she still keeps getting a dirty bottom! Her poos are formed but a little soft and I am wondering what I am doing wrong? Should I cut out all treats and stick to B/H only? Any advice appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

My barney is the same. he is also on barking heads with a few treats and soft poos. I have read that it's because there is more protein in puppy food and I am assuming that the poos will firm up more as he gets older. 

Bella needs another dog to teach her to lean back a bit more so it doesn't catch on her fur! 
:laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When Lola was on BH Puppy Food she would have the occasional soft poo.. This was when combined with treats she had eaten too much. I found reducing the portion slightly changed her poos. Also since being on adult BH her poos have been great! Try reducing the quantity by about 10g and feed only good quality treats.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jaspers on BH puppy days. I make liver treats for jasper and he has the odd bonio. Chews are either vege chews, rice bones or fish braids (fish4dogs) his poos are solid. I don't over treat either.. Nothing worse than poo stuck to bottoms, I once just put him in the bath and soaked it off, not pleasant at all, lol. If jasper's hair grows too much round there this occasionally happens. I get the clippers round it often now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

